# Trying to get some lenses made for our cars.. need some donor lenses/



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Alright guys I've been talking to [email protected], the same guys who makes lenses for the MK4 jetta's and he said that he would like to start working on makeing us replacement lenses. Now I would be up to use my lenses but I'm in jersey and the TT is in AZ, so I guess I'm calling one our TT community to see if anyone out there has a spare set of lenses they would be willing to send to mike so he could start the work.. here is the pm I got from him.

Hello,

Thanks for your advice on the lenses, I've had this in mind for the longest time already. If you know anyone who is willing to give up a set of audi tt lenses or has some old spare set of headlight housings with lenses of course available let me know so i can start working on them. Thank you!

Mike


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have a spare set nor can I lend mine, but I will definitely buy a set!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

quattro411 said:


> I don't have a spare set nor can I lend mine, but I will definitely buy a set!


X2, wish i had a set for you. i did at one time, but they have been sold for a long time. Might take a while to find some lenses, but when you do Im down for a set. are you planning on plastic or glass?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't have any spare lenses.....but I would buy a pair for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

What if we all throw in on a set of used ones, or cheap ebay ones? The ebay ones would likely be the right size/shape, which is likely all the maker would really need.

Thoughts?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a spare PS lens if that helps at all


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have a spare PS lens if that helps at all


lend it and then we are halfway there! We need spare lenses that don't cost an arm and a leg!!!!


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

What would the lens donor get out of this deal?? :laugh:

I have a pair of BRAND NEW lenses waiting to be installed and I would have a pair of used lenses that I could do whatever with..

I'm still probably a month out from installing my new lenses..


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

No spares, but like many others here, my lenses are scratched beyond repair, so I would love a set of replacements.

This would make for a great excuse to delete the reflector while I have it apart.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

You would get the satisfaction of helping the community solve a frustrating problem. You'll go down in history known as 'the guy', which is better than going down as 'the dude'... so you get a cool nickname without having your rug pissed on or having to deliver fake ransom money.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How much will they cost? Discount for group buy?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well he hasn't said anything about the price but if its anything like the jetta onesthen were lookig at less then 80 for a pair or lenses. And I'm sure the replacements would be made out of plastic.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well he hasn't said anything about the price but if its anything like the jetta onesthen were lookig at less then 80 for a pair or lenses. And I'm sure the replacements would be made out of plastic.


I am in.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm in for a set

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

In as well... :beer:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

im down to buy a pair, for sure too!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll throw in $200 for the development costs :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope they are only that much. I bet they are more then that after they are out. I would be in tho


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i'd pay that for new lens. better then paying 400 a headlight just to get the lens out.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i'll donate to the cause. I don't need them, but i could see myself needing them in the future.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ohh ohh sweet man !!! I see your in philly if you want I'll buy them off ya as I'm right acorss the river in jersey. then I can pm mike and get this rolling


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

oh whoops, i meant donate cash to purchase a set of lenses or development


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ahhh............. well I'm looking around to find a set.. not going to get a set of the R8 led ebay lights as they are not OEM lights and don't want to risk them not matching the OEM lights


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> I'll throw in $200 for the development costs :beer:


This guy is the man.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

I do have a slightly messed up drivers side lens that I'll donate. PM me.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

We are one step closer... opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> We are one step closer... opcorn:


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

played TT you have the passenger side right? and thats the drivers side..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Man, the thought of minty fresh lenses makes me all tingley in my nether region


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> played TT you have the passenger side right? and thats the drivers side..


Yes


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

SWEET SHT!! I just sent a pm to mike and VelveTT.. I also asked Mike what kind of a time frame we're looking at, so I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The big question will be the price.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> The big question will be the price.


this


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well there mk4 GTI/JETTA and B5 passat lenses are $59.99, so I figure something in that range.. but lets get a list of who wants a pair.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ME:wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Put my name on the list!!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Me!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

ME TOO!! :wave:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

I also need new lenses. Hope this works out.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

This topic interests me...

I'd probably be in for a pair as well.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> well there mk4 GTI/JETTA and B5 passat lenses are $59.99, so I figure something in that range.. but lets get a list of who wants a pair.


I am in, but it is hard to make a definite commitment until a price is established, which probably won't happen until a few have been made.

edit: If they are glass, I am definitely in. If they are plastic, I am 90% in.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd be 100% in for new lenses.

You said they would be made out of plastic? No chance in getting them made of glass right? I just know my friends 300zx headlight lenses look immaculate 20+ years later and my TT"s look like crap 10 years later.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They will be glass I believe


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm in!!!


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm in for a set, I think I was the first to say I would buy!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

quattro411 said:


> I think I was the first to say I would buy!


You get to pay extra for that title:laugh:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i'll take a set. Mine are in good shape, but might be something good to hold on to


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think that anyone that loves their car would be stupid to miss out on a GB like this. If you don't need to replace them yet, you will eventually. And who knows if these are ever gonna be available again after this initial run. And making a set out of glass...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

poopie said:


> i'll take a set. Mine are in good shape, but *glass lenses would be baller and insure that my lights will be clear for years to come*


boring computer class trolling the vortex fix:thumbup:


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

Whatever they are made of, I'm in!


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I made threads on a couple of other TT forums linking them to this so we can hopefully get some more support, get the lenses we need sent out, and have a big enough group willing to commit to purchasing lenses for them to get the ball rolling


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

> boring computer class trolling the vortex fix


exactly what i'm doing i **** this java class:thumbup:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

how much are these going to be?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> exactly what i'm doing i **** this java class:thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

alright just giving everyone an up date on this here's the PM i got from [email protected]

I will send these lenses to my manufacturer and they will inspect them. After the inspection is made, they will create a mold and that usually takes between 1-2 Months. It all depends. After that, its just production time which is 10-15 days, and from then 1 Month for delivery. So you're looking more less at 2-3 months waiting time. But it will be worth it. Trust me 

he didn't say anything about the price but I'll ask him again. I'll also tell him to make 20 to 30 pairs of lenses as a starting batch.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> alright just giving everyone an up date on this here's the PM i got from [email protected]
> 
> I will send these lenses to my manufacturer and they will inspect them. After the inspection is made, they will create a mold and that usually takes between 1-2 Months. It all depends. After that, its just production time which is 10-15 days, and from then 1 Month for delivery. So you're looking more less at 2-3 months waiting time. But it will be worth it. Trust me
> 
> he didn't say anything about the price but I'll ask him again. I'll also tell him to make 20 to 30 pairs of lenses as a starting batch.


Just in time for summer


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I'd be in for a set, but they'd have to be:
1: exact dimensions of oem so as not to have excessive gaps with bumper/hood/fender.
2: reasonably priced.

cheers.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> alright just giving everyone an up date on this here's the PM i got from [email protected]
> 
> I will send these lenses to my manufacturer and they will inspect them. After the inspection is made, they will create a mold and that usually takes between 1-2 Months. It all depends. After that, its just production time which is 10-15 days, and from then 1 Month for delivery. So you're looking more less at 2-3 months waiting time. But it will be worth it. Trust me
> 
> he didn't say anything about the price but I'll ask him again. I'll also tell him to make 20 to 30 pairs of lenses as a starting batch.


Any info on materials used?


----------



## ProjektMK2 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for making this happen guys! I'm in for a pair whenever they're ready!


----------



## gbaloch (Jun 9, 2006)

Add my name to the list as well.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

:laugh:I'm also in even though I'll probably end up getting these before my build is done


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Im in


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taifighter said:


> You'll go down in history known as 'the guy', which is better than going down as 'the dude'... so you get a cool nickname without having your rug pissed on or having to deliver fake ransom money.


Lebowski reference must not go unnoticed.  And I'm in, though I don't know why some of you are acting like this is a group buy. If they make a mold, they'll make more than one run of these. I don't need them as my lenses are fine, but they'd get used one day as I don't like to part with my cars. :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> alright just giving everyone an up date on this here's the PM i got from [email protected]
> 
> I will send these lenses to my manufacturer and they will inspect them. After the inspection is made, they will create a mold and that usually takes between 1-2 Months. It all depends. After that, its just production time which is 10-15 days, and from then 1 Month for delivery. So you're looking more less at 2-3 months waiting time. But it will be worth it. Trust me
> 
> he didn't say anything about the price but I'll ask him again. I'll also tell him to make 20 to 30 pairs of lenses as a starting batch.


sounds very good, but you might hold back on the 20-30 until you post a price. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

def interested and watching!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Lebowski reference must not go unnoticed.:laugh:


Lol, totally missed that. "It was my dirty undies Dude"


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, totally missed that. "It was my dirty undies Dude"


You know, "the whites."


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

im in for a set

i dunno if your making a list but like i said for glass i'd be willing to pay as long as quality is there. hoping for 60 for a set but i really was ready to buy the basic headlights at 400 a piece to take apart and grab the lens out of em so...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bvgoosedd said:


> im in for a set
> 
> i dunno if your making a list but like i said for glass i'd be willing to pay like $200 as long as quality is there. hoping for 60 for a set but i really was ready to buy the basic headlights at 400 a piece to take apart and grab the lens out of em so...


Dude! Don't ruin the chances of realistic prices buy throwing out a number. Not that this is a situation that calls for any negotiation, but never be the first to throw out a dollar figure. Always let the other guy be the first to go there. Just saying..


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

fixed it lol you do make a good point im just saying i've been dieing for new lens


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

I am 100% in!!!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bvgoosedd said:


> fixed it lol you do make a good point im just saying i've been dieing for new lens


Lol, me too! But I'm not willing to live the rest of my life with one testicle in order to get one.:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

$200 to 400 for a pair of glass lenses is reasonable for sure. Considering the design is going to be more difficult than the MK4 ones for sure. 

I will drop $400 without blinking of an eye if there is quality glass lenses available.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

terrible!!!  we just talked about this lol


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

put me on the list as well...more than interested...

Joe


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

me to me to


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> $200 to 400 for a pair of glass lenses is reasonable for sure. Considering the design is going to be more difficult than the MK4 ones for sure.
> 
> I will drop $400 without blinking of an eye if there is quality glass lenses available.


The majority of others probably won't, which may mean lack of interest for the developer if they can't forecast a reasonable profit for their time and effort. At $100-$200/set they would be guaranteed would sell more.



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rapdoug (Apr 16, 2011)

*Lens*

Def in! I could then die a happy man knowing my lenses aren't all spider web cracked!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

rapdoug said:


> Def in! I could then die a happy man knowing my lenses aren't all spider web cracked!


*LIKE button* amen!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PS lens is getting picked up today!


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Sending my lens out Monday.

Glad I could help out the TT communiTTy!

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Goes to show how crazy us TT guys are. Not even flooding or tornadoes can stop us!:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

are these ready yet?? I have paypal ready and I needs some new lenses


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I should have been a storm chaser, at one point it was raining so hard I could barely see the road. But great meeting you James, and Thanks again


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No problem. Glad you made it back in one piece :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Excited at the thought of seeing minty fresh lenses.:thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I would buy a set or two for sure.

:thumbup:

Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump for a great idea.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

The other lens will be here tuesday and then there off to Mike


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I want. NOW!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm also in for a set.


----------



## rapdoug (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope they're around 59$ like the others...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As much as I would LOVE to get a set at a good price, I think for the sake of "not getting ahead of our selves", we should try not to throw around any dollar amounts until we find out what's involved.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> As much as I would LOVE to get a set at a good price, I think for the sake of "not getting ahead of our selves", we should try not to throw around any dollar amounts until we find out what's involved.


Screw it, I want them to pay me to take a set of lenses. That better?


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

for a GOOD price and GLASS ill buy even two pairs


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

20v master said:


> Screw it, I want them to pay me to take a set of lenses. That better?


haha I LIKE. but not realistic lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> As much as I would LOVE to get a set at a good price, I think for the sake of "not getting ahead of our selves", we should try not to throw around any dollar amounts until we find out what's involved.


This^


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

I need a Set....


----------



## whitr (Apr 16, 2011)

*Lens*

Anything new on the lens ??


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

It might be a month or two, as the OP mentioned. Sh!t takes time.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

is there some sort of list of people that want them? i would love to know as soon as they are available. would be nice if there was a mass email that went out to us. just saying


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> is there some sort of list of people that want them? i would love to know as soon as they are available. would be nice if there was a mass email that went out to us. just saying


Your best bet is to wait and watch this thread.:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

everything is going smoothly and as planned. 

But you guys gotta remember that there is a manufacturing process to this and that takes time, so please be bear and I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## rapdoug (Apr 16, 2011)

Im patient! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i am not lol i want asap!! i hate looking at my headlights esp cus my room mate has a mk5 and his headlights are fresh as hell. I put new hid bulbs in and it doesn't even look brighter cus of all the nicks and s**t


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*I'm all in*

Hell ya, just getting ready to redo mine as well


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bvgoosedd said:


> i am not lol i want asap!! i hate looking at my headlights esp cus my room mate has a mk5 and his headlights are fresh as hell. I put new hid bulbs in and it doesn't even look brighter cus of all the nicks and s**t


At least your problems are on the outside. Ive got scratches and scuffs on the INSIDE of my drivers side lens:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

dude that sucks eric, you spent some big bucks to have yours professionally redone too. 

I still haven't been able to touch mine really. they're just so pitted from the sand of nc. 

when these ones come out, they are getting lamin-x'd!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, it kinda sucks. But thats ok. Gotta pay to play i guess. Some beautiful GLASS lenses would take my mind off of the money i spent to have them done


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

na mine are in the inside too. i did the whole 3m headlight thing and it helped but still inside the lens is all f***ed up


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bvgoosedd said:


> na mine are in the inside too. i did the whole 3m headlight thing and it helped but still inside the lens is all f***ed up


Yeah it sucks. I couldn't really tell that the scratches were bad until the fronts were done. I hate not being happy with a project that's still on the car and not corrected.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

any update on this? 


oh yeah and........



DeckManDubs said:


> $200 to 400 for a pair of glass lenses is reasonable for sure. Considering the design is going to be more difficult than the MK4 ones for sure.
> 
> I will drop $400 without blinking of an eye if there is quality glass lenses available.


REALLY??? WhyTF do you even throw that number out there? do you have any idea of how much glass is worth? i do take labor and production into consideration but that number is just ridiculous, have you even looked at other cars glass replacement lenses? 

REMEMBER THIS: 

An Audi TT* IS NOT* a FERRARI/LAMBO/ROLLS ROYCE, yes i do own a TT and is nothing but a WELL MADE and AWD, VW Beetle, i love my TT and do want to replace my lenses not for that amount, if you want just send those guys an extra $300 bucks if you want to spend that much


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Update

I've mailed mike the set of lens and got a text back that he received them. Now its on his end for the manufacturing process ( WHICH TAKES TIME ). Also as far as the material of the replacement lens I am not sure of and won't guess. But everything is going smoothly .


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

couple more weeks for another update?


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

^^^ I Agree :thumbup: the most I would spend is 200$ and thats pushing it.. Just for some lenses?? not worth it for realzz


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

subscribed. :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

updates


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Luis92 said:


> any update on this?
> 
> 
> oh yeah and........
> ...



I know the ins and outs of production and custom parts all too well. $400 is a reasonable price, considering thats common for cars in low production levels to cost a bit of money. A TT is not a MK4, quality cost $$$. Higher price=higher quality and less BS when it comes to sales. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> I know the ins and outs of production and custom parts all too well. $400 is a reasonable price, considering thats common for cars in low production levels to cost a bit of money. A TT is not a MK4, quality cost $$$. Higher price=higher quality and less BS when it comes to sales.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


:facepalm:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the price for 20 lenses should be the same if its for an f150, a ferrari, or for a tt.
who cares what it is for, the manufacturer should charge for the tooling and production with whatever markup he needs.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> the price for 20 lenses should be the same if its for an f150, a ferrari, or for a tt.
> who cares what it is for, the manufacturer should charge for the tooling and production with whatever markup he needs.


I think your missing the point. The price is higher on parts for a TT not because it's an Audi but because the market isn't as broad as say a Civic coupe or a mk4 GTi. The design of the product costs relatively the same for all cars, except I bet this guy sold thousands of mk4 Jetta/GTi lenses, he will be lucky if he sells 100 TT lenses. Since production cost the same he still needs to make his money back and a profit, therefore the cost is higher.

Look at the prices of anything for a TT vs a mk4

Yes at the same time I know you're thinking he's looking at this thread and determining his pricing off it, but the price would be high anyway and I think Noah is being realistic.

I for one am absolutely not willing to shell out $400 for lenses. While a great investment and I know they will last for the rest of the cars life if built correctly I just can't justify it. Then again I am the guy who continues to drive around with about 45% of a front bumper.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I think your missing the point. The price is higher on parts for a TT not because it's an Audi but because the market isn't as broad as say a Civic coupe or a mk4 GTi. The design of the product costs relatively the same for all cars, except I bet this guy sold thousands of mk4 Jetta/GTi lenses, he will be lucky if he sells 100 TT lenses. Since production cost the same he still needs to make his money back and a profit, therefore the cost is higher.
> 
> Look at the prices of anything for a TT vs a mk4
> 
> ...


Mold and tooling would be in the 2000-5000k range. So 20 sets cost would be 100-250 not including labor, shipping, prototyping ect. 

If it was me making them I would figure on 50 sets @ 400/set, because it will take several years of having capital tied up in one part. So 10 sets would get me into the black per say of the investment. Then comes in the % for manufacturing defects, engineering issues and such. This makes the stock market look like child's play in many cases. Entire multi-million dollar companies can fail due to some issue that crops up just prior to product release or after product release.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Still its only pair of lens replacement !

I cant guess the price/cost of such lens especially if like Doug & DKM gave it a throughout reasoning but i dont feel like buying brand new headlights cos my lens are side cracked due bumper got loose ( silly fine cracked allow water to enter the housing :facepalm 

Price air of headlight lens=single full OEM headlight ? hopefully

i really want to get those replaced while the car getting resprayed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Mold and tooling would be in the 2000-5000k range. So 20 sets cost would be 100-250 not including labor, shipping, prototyping ect.
> 
> If it was me making them I would figure on 50 sets @ 400/set, because it will take several years of having capital tied up in one part. So 10 sets would get me into the black per say of the investment. Then comes in the % for manufacturing defects, engineering issues and such. This makes the stock market look like child's play in many cases. Entire multi-million dollar companies can fail due to some issue that crops up just prior to product release or after product release.


This is the reality of this whole convo. We would all like them cheap, but reality is a bitch


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

once they give us a price then you can start bitching but as of right now i just want to know when are they gonna be done i need these bad everytime i look at my headlights :facepalm: it's either your gonna pay the price or your gonna keep bitchin


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

bvgoosedd said:


> once they give us a price then you can start bitching but as of right now i just want to know when are they gonna be done i need these bad everytime i look at my headlights :facepalm: it's either your gonna pay the price or your gonna keep bitchin


Right on. Got to pay to play. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> I know the ins and outs of production and custom parts all too well. $400 is a reasonable price, considering thats common for cars in low production levels to cost a bit of money. A TT is not a MK4, quality cost $$$. Higher price=higher quality and less BS when it comes to sales.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

higher price????? dude go onto craigslist.org .. TT and MK4's cost around the same... $6000-$11,000 depending on condition, my friend picked up a clean nothing wrong with it 225 TT for $4900 clean title, (160K miles, but proof of service every 3,000 miles for the past 4 years). have you checked out the price for 20th AE, GLI's and R32's golfs?

"higher price = higher quality"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I give up on the human race as of............now


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I give up on the human race as of............now


the human race is the only species that lets its idiots live a full life! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> the human race is the only species that lets its idiots live a full life! :laugh:


This is my new sig. As soon as I get home. Anyone steals it from me and they die.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> This is my new sig. As soon as I get home. Anyone steals it from me and they die.


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Luis92 said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> higher price????? dude go onto craigslist.org .. TT and MK4's cost around the same... $6000-$11,000 depending on condition, my friend picked up a clean nothing wrong with it 225 TT for $4900 clean title, (160K miles, but proof of service every 3,000 miles for the past 4 years). have you checked out the price for 20th AE, GLI's and R32's golfs?
> 
> "higher price = higher quality"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm out this thread is dead in my eyes. OP start a new one when you get the info so I dont commit suicide reading this useless argument:facepalm:. I like making fun as much as everyone else, but enough is enough:wave:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

for official thread slaying purposes:

"more than you can afford pal... Ferrari"


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

The lens are in the pre production process.. as I said before the process takes about 3 months or so, and that if everything goes smoothly. So with that I say this again PLEASE BE PAITENT!


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> The lens are in the pre production process.. as I said before the process takes about 3 months or so, and that if everything goes smoothly. So with that I say this again PLEASE BE PAITENT!


I have the patience and disposable income. It's going to take as long as it is going to take and it will cost as much as it needs to. 

subscribed


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> "more than you can afford pal... Ferrari"





mdjenkins said:


> I have the patience and disposable income.


Lol, arent you special. Are you the guy in the Ferarri? I have some used parts in a box in my garage if you want them. Give em to you for $2000. Doesnt matter what they are since your such a baller. lol clown


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, arent you special. Are you the guy in the Ferarri? I have some used parts in a box in my garage if you want them. Give em to you for $2000. Doesnt matter what they are since your such a baller. lol clown


awe... don't be jelly


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Disposable income but still drive a TT?


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

taifighter said:


> Disposable income but still drive a TT?


What's wrong with driving a TT?
It makes for a great daily driver.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

I just want to get rid of my "disposable" cracked lens


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

mdjenkins said:


> What's wrong with driving a TT?
> It makes for a great daily driver.


Yup, makes a great daily. Also makes a great project car for us po' folk.


----------



## gotigersjoe (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm definitely in for a set of lenses. 

I don't know about $400..that seems a little insane to me. But I'd definitely pay a reasonable price for glass lenses. 

There is obviously a high demand for this product. I can't help but think that higher volume sales at a lower price point would eventually trump lower volume ones at a high price point. 

Some of us would love to buy new lenses from you and have enough "disposable income" left to be able to use them 

Thanks.


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

any updates its been awhile??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

quattro411 said:


> any updates its been awhile??


 ????


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

you know what i just realized... if there are ebay aftermarket headlights like those ugly r8 look ones they had to make the lens as well. shouldn't this be easy to do???? 

refering to these 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TT-8...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1971f63d


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Molded plastic vs glass is very different


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bvgoosedd said:


> you know what i just realized... if there are ebay aftermarket headlights like those ugly r8 look ones they had to make the lens as well. shouldn't this be easy to do???? refering to these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TT-8...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1971f63d


 I highly doubt those lenses would fit. They dont need to fit the same headlight, just the spot where the headlights go. It would be intereting to see, but I doubt it.. 


poopie said:


> Molded plastic vs glass is very different


 We still dont know what the new ones will be made of, so its pointless at this point to speculate.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

i just spent another hour on the headlights sanding them suckers down... well at least one of them. ugh


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got of the phone with mike and he said that the lens will be made out af plastic as glass wouldn't work b/c of the lower inner portion of the lens. Now as an eta timeline goes he still isn't sure on a date. So that's all I got from him, wish it was more.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Hopefully an improvement over the OEM plastic!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Why do our lights spider like they do? Is there anyway to fix them?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Got of the phone with mike and he said that the lens will be made out af plastic


 son I am disappoint


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> son I am disappoint


 x2


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

He said that getting the lower inner portion to work with glass just isn't feasable. I mean go out and look at your car at that corner and think how hard it would be to get that to work


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

mmm that's a bummer. i have my lenses completely torn apart, i don't see how a mold can't be taken with them... 

pour the mold with the glass, temper it, and it would be pretty solid once mounted up to the casings. ah well 


i'm still interested.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This just means that they need to be super cheap for me to buy them


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm honestly not interested in a plastic solution. What a disappointment... 

As for fabricating the lens out of glass, the good people in Corning, NY seem to be able to make anything out of glass; perhaps I should write to them and see what they say...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still down for a NEW set of lenses. I don't care if they are made of recycled water bottles, as long as they look like NEW lenses. Glass would have been cool, but as I posted in one of the earlier pages.. Glass is tricky, especially with the complex shape of our lenses. Also, there is a considerable amount of force required on the tabs that hold the light together. How pissed off would you guys be if you got brand new glass lenses, tried to put them on, and the force from the clips broke off the tabs on your shiney new (now worthless) lenses. I'm sure thoughts like these led to the conclusion that plastic was a better option.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

yea i need em anyways. i am def gonna lamix them too just to make sure the last longer. but also i just hope they don't have that haze problem they get from the inside.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Same here...glass would have been cool but plastic works and hopefully....will be very cost effective too. Corning! They could make them out of Gorilla Glass! 

Joe


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

any update on time frame???? just curious.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

x2


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

x3


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

What kind of luck have most people had with plastic polishing techniques on our headlights? I have had awesome luck on Beetle, Passat, and Mk4 Jetta, and horrible luck on my B6 S4 lights (I'm not sure I made them any better). It seems as though some of these light assemblies have harder plastics, like the B6 Audis. If our TT lenses are softer, then they should clean up nicely.

I have my lights out right now, so I have been wanting to use my polishing kit on them to see if I can make them like new.

Any experiences, or links of people that have tried...whilst we wait to hear back on these lenses?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Its not the outside that's the problem its the inside of the lens. I think they put a film of something in the inside of the lens and over time the heat from the hid makes them bubble.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

bvgoosedd said:


> Its not the outside that's the problem its the inside of the lens. I think they put a film of something in the inside of the lens and over time the heat from the hid makes them bubble.


Thats the exact problem... How do you fix that?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thats the exact problem... How do you fix that?


Yeah, that IS the the issue. I tried to resurface the inside of my drivers lens and it didnt go that well. The guy that redid the outside wouldnt touch the inside. Too much work. They like to do the work to the lens while its on the car. They wanted no part of the lense while off the car.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

i used the 3m product to get deep scratches out of one of my lenses. worked well. i used 800, 1500, 2000, 3000 grit wet/dry on my son's toyota and brought his cloudy lenses back to clear. haven't tried it on a tt but am willing if there's a brave sole out there.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

mike is unsure of when he can start the project. It will happen, but the time frame is up in the air. could be 3 months, could be 6 months, could be a year.... could be never.


just keep yourselves sitting on your thumbs and keep an eye out on this thread.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

frostyflax17 said:


> mike is unsure of when he can start the project. It will happen, but the time frame is up in the air. could be 3 months, could be 6 months, could be a year.... could be never.
> 
> 
> just keep yourselves sitting on your thumbs and keep an eye out on this thread.


Why are we limiting the production to only him? Perhaps propose the project to other manufactures that can get this accomplished?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

frostyflax17 said:


> It will happen..., .... could be never.


So we should probably find a new plastics expert.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Agreed... Or a Glass guy. I would love some nice Pyrex lenses.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed... Or a Glass guy. I would love some nice Pyrex lenses.


Pyrex! Then you can use it in the microwave to cook food as well!! 
:laugh: sorry I had to


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I imagine there is someone out there that does replacement glass lenses for antique cars, etc. that might be able too...

I've also wondered about...eh...

the "whole" of our lense on the top is flat and could be removed from the "surrounding" lense itself (the "frame" if you will) 

Using Lexan or similar, its possible that the lense could be heated/molded over the existing, carefully epoxyed in and then the "surronding" frame, starting where the lense was cut ...could be painted black to hide any work. 

Would have to be precise cutting very slick beads of epoxy though. 

Similar to what was done here...

http://nsxprime.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64133



















with the way that our headlights "sit flush" with the front bumper/grill/fender on three of four sides (when hood is open) and the fact that they are already "black" on the lower edges...carefully done...it could work..

wish there was a solution for us...

Joe


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

frostyflax17 said:


> mike is unsure of when he can start the project. It will happen, but the time frame is up in the air. could be 3 months, could be 6 months, could be a year.... could be never.


This is the automotive equivalent to a [email protected] tease.

Bummed, need new lenses soon. 

Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

When it comes down to it, if there is no money to be made, it won't happen....


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

all i have to say is **** you adklsfklasdjghiogbnioarvipfhnadmvhj  crap i needed this like yesterday now i'll have to buy the regular headlights from ecs just to use the lens


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> When it comes down to it, if there is no money to be made, it won't happen....


Im not sure I like your tone Pal..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Im not sure I like your tone Pal..


:laugh:


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

is this still happening or the headlight idea trashed? i need new lenses!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

KN78 said:


> is this still happening or the headlight idea trashed? i need new lenses!


X2


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

so this never happened?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope wasn't worth it for the manufacturer


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I may attempt the sand and polish on mine over the Holiday week... My driver's side is getting so bad it looks like a different color than the passenger. 

Also - With the temperature changes we've had. 70 to 30 I noticed condensation in it. So - at this point, there is almost nothing to lose. :facepalm:

I wish the craptastic aftermarket lights weren't so hideous and expensive. If they were cheaper i would even attempt fitting the lens to my housing. Then at least I could say I've explored all options before spending too much on another set.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm back at it (working on this). I called a couple plastic companies and got a good recommendation. Waiting to hear back. I might need a pair of lenses to send out to the company. I'll let you guys know when I hear.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm back at it (working on this). I called a couple plastic companies and got a good recommendation. Waiting to hear back. I might need a pair of lenses to send out to the company. I'll let you guys know when I hear.


I have a driver side lens that is just sitting in the garage, i will gladly donate to the cause, if it gets to that point.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm back at it (working on this). I called a couple plastic companies and got a good recommendation. Waiting to hear back. I might need a pair of lenses to send out to the company. I'll let you guys know when I hear.


I gave my spare to audiguy lol. Sorry


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The people I talked to WONT touch it. They are worried about patent infringement. Im gonna do some more digging. I might be able to send a set overseas to my buddy in thailand. I'll let you guys know more as it unfolds.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I just sent an email to one of the automotive guys at Bosch. Once I get some dialogue going, we might have a chance at making this happen. You never know..

"Hello, I am writing to you on behalf of many Audi TT owners. We are looking for replacement lenses for our headlights. Rather than seek assistance from an overseas manufacturer(and possibly infringe on your patents) we would like to keep our business with Bosch. We need to find replacements. The model years are the first series of Audi TT (99-2005). Please help us find a resolution. If you prefer to speak by phone, please call me at 555-555-5555
Thank you,
**** ****** "

Yeah, that's not really my phone number.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I just sent an email to one of the automotive guys at Bosch. Once I get some dialogue going, we might have a chance at making this happen. You never know..
> 
> "Hello, I am writing to you on behalf of many Audi TT owners. We are looking for replacement lenses for our headlights. Rather than seek assistance from an overseas manufacturer(and possibly infringe on your patents) we would like to keep our business with Bosch. We need to find replacements. The model years are the first series of Audi TT (99-2005). Please help us find a resolution. If you prefer to speak by phone, please call me at 555-555-5555
> Thank you,
> ...


well said :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hah...you really think youll get anywhere???

first of all what would the patent even be on?? a headlight lense?? think the TT has a headlight patent? even if it does, how would making a DIFFERENT ONE be infringement?? 

youd have to read the patent to even know.
sorry, but if the company doesnt want to do it, they are not gonna do it. bugging bosch is a dead end.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> hah...you really think youll get anywhere???
> 
> first of all what would the patent even be on?? a headlight lense?? think the TT has a headlight patent? even if it does, how would making a DIFFERENT ONE be infringement??
> 
> ...


It's called a "design patent".

What have you done to help the cause..?
Yeah...


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

could pyrex over a mold work?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> could pyrex over a mold work?


Not sure, but I doubt it. There are many intricate angles and curves in the design of the OE lens. We might have to shop it out overseas, where the US patent laws don't apply.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> It's called a "design patent".


luckily design patents only last 14 years (in the us) so we only have a few more to go.....


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

i will for sure buy a set..


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Do you in fact know there is a design patent? If there is all you have to do is make it look a little different.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Not to mention the tt has been out since what 99? A patent would have been filed before the car was ever sold and before images were even available of it. So it would be expired anyways.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

98*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not sure of its a design patent. But still, the one plastic companies I've talked to won't do it for that reason. I put a call in to my buddy in Taiwan. He might be able to help us.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in need of new lenses...
What happened, did bosch reply?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Bago47 said:


> I'm in need of new lenses...
> What happened, did bosch reply?


I dont think there has been any progress. If there is, I havent heard any.


----------

